# Summerbeemeadow website/calc is down....!!!



## DeeAnna (Jun 24, 2015)

Recent buzz on Facebook has been about the Summer Bee Meadow recipe calc being down. 

I've checked the last couple of days and, sure nuff, the domain registration has expired. Let's hope the problem is only temporary ... but I've heard no gossip about the domain owner's plans, one way or the other. Anyone heard anything?

If you need to access the SBM calc, you can do so through the Wayback Machine at the Internet Archive: https://web.archive.org/web/*/summerbeemeadow.com

ETA: I'm getting error messages and forbidden access messages on many of the archive copies, but this copy seems to be working, although the page layout is odd: https://web.archive.org/web/2012120...com/content/lye-calculator-and-recipe-resizer


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh no! Thanks for the heads-up, DeeAnna (and the Wayback link)! I hope they are just restructuring or something and will come back, and that nothing has gone amiss with them. 


IrishLass 


Edited to add: I just tried the second Wayback link in your post, and although the weird page layout you mentioned comes up, I keep getting an 'oops' message when I click on the Advanced Calculator. Rats!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 24, 2015)

The Wayback Machine may not like some of the programming used for the SBM calc. That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## ngian (Jun 24, 2015)

The wayback machine doesn't store the core files that include the programming functions (asp / php files) nor the database files to which the first files contact with. So a dynamic site cannot be fully archived or else there would be copyright issues. You can only see how the layout was at a certain point of time.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 24, 2015)

Good point, Nikos. Thanks for explaining!


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 24, 2015)

ngian said:


> The wayback machine doesn't store the core files that include the programming functions (asp / php files) nor the database files to which the first files contact with. So a dynamic site cannot be fully archived or else there would be copyright issues. You can only see how the layout was at a certain point of time.


 

Surprisingly, Snowdrift Farm's lye calculator is 100% functional on the Wayback Machine: http://web.archive.org/web/20100212232913/http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/soapcalculator.htm


IrishLass


----------



## ngian (Jun 24, 2015)

Well snowdrift is not a dynamic site but more of a static one as it uses a client side programming language called javascript that is running on the browser to do all the math. All the code for the calculations is stored on the page (if you select "view source code" you will see it). You can also go to snowdrift.com and if it is still the same version you can save the page locally in your pc and run the calculator offline without any problem.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 24, 2015)

I know the man who maintains the SBM calc has had some health problems in recent years. Hope this glitch isn't a sign of sad times for him....

Nikos -- I see what you're talking about -- server side code vs. client side code. The HTML code for the pages on my business' website is created by software and a database that operate behind the scenes. Visitors could download all of the webpages available on my website on any given day, but they would not get a functional website complete with software and database when they were done -- they would just get a snapshot of what's visible on the website for that particular day.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 28, 2015)

The calculator is back up and running again! Yay!  http://summerbeemeadow.com/content/advanced-calculator-solid-cream-or-liquid-soaps


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 28, 2015)

Very glad to hear this. Thanks, Lass.


----------

